# przed egzaminem



## Encolpius

Hello, is one of those sentences possible in Polish?
1) Jestem przed egzaminem. 
2) Mam przed egzaminem. 

Thanks a lot.


----------



## majlo

Hello!
They're both Polish sentences. The first is correct and understandable, and the second is incorrect and incomprehensible. 

EDIT:

I misinterpreted the question.  Of course I agree with marco_2.


----------



## marco_2

"Jestem przed egzaminem" for sure.


----------



## Encolpius

Thanks. Just for curiosity, Czechs say: Mam przed egzaminem, so I thought it could work in Polish too.


----------



## marco_2

Jee, majlo has overtaken me by a few seconds


----------



## majlo

Encolpius, what do they mean by saying "Mam przed egzaminem"?


----------



## Encolpius

majlo said:


> Encolpius, what do they mean by saying "Mam przed egzaminem"?



In Czech Mám před zkouškou means, I think, Jestem przed egzaminem.


----------



## Kos

I've seen this phrase before, but never been sure about what it means.  Does "jestem przed egzaminem" ,for example, mean something like "I'm waiting to take an exam/test." or something along those lines?


----------



## majlo

Exactly. It can be either a short or relatively long period of time.


----------



## Faycelina

Encolpius said:


> Mam przed egzaminem.


This sentence is correct only if you add there something. For example: *Mam przed egzaminem wiele do zrobienia.* - I have a lot to do before the exam.

But if you want to say that you're going to sit the exam, you need to say *Jestem przed egzaminem.*


----------



## arturolczykowski

How about "mam przed sobą egzamin"? It would do, I think, but I feel that it needs to be more specified, something like " mam przed sobą egzamin z biologii do zaliczenia" or something like that....


----------



## Encolpius

Faycelina said:


> This sentence is correct only if you add there something. For example: *Mam przed egzaminem wiele do zrobienia.* - I have a lot to do before the exam.
> 
> But if you want to say that you're going to sit the exam, you need to say *Jestem przed egzaminem.*



That is what I said to my Czech forum pals. Slovaks use the Polish idiom, too, what I find logical.


----------

